# Chen Lin says he will try to catch up with Kevin next month



## hubingjushi (Jul 30, 2013)

Since Kevin Hays just broke 7×7 mean WR; we are interested with reaction from Chen lin
Former holder Chen lin recently said that he would choose to attend Shanghai Summer 2013 next month(August 3-4)

He did not decide to do that but he made the choice after hearing the news his WR was broken

3 days before he did 2:50 single and 2:58 mean @ Hefei Open 2013. Besides,we saw him made a 2:42 when practising...LOL

He also said that his 2:41WR may be safe and 2:56 will be broken for sure before the WC 2013

Let's wait and see.....


----------



## Frubix (Jul 30, 2013)

Just 1 correction, it's Lin Chen, not Chen Lin


----------



## aaronblack (Jul 30, 2013)

盐神加油！1


----------



## Genesis (Jul 30, 2013)

Frubix said:


> Just 1 correction, it's Lin Chen, not Chen Lin



I'm quite sure it is because in Chinese, we put our last name/ surname first then our name
While in English, the Last name is placed behind
So, his Chinese name in Pinyin is Chen Lin, not Lin Chen


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 30, 2013)

Frubix said:


> Just 1 correction, it's Lin Chen, not Chen Lin



AFAIK, in Asian languages the family name is said first.

EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## Frubix (Jul 30, 2013)

Genesis said:


> I'm quite sure it is because in Chinese, we put our last name/ surname first then our name
> While in English, the Last name is placed behind
> So, his Chinese name in Pinyin is Chen Lin, not Lin Chen



Ok, thanks, learned something new today


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jul 30, 2013)

just wondering, did anyone get hays' record on video?


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 30, 2013)

Do or do not, there is no try.. But seriously I am curious if he will beat him


----------



## uvafan (Jul 30, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> *Do or do not, there is no try.* But seriously I am curious if he will beat him



Fixed that for you. 

But yeah, I would hope Lin Chen would be able to challenge the record after practicing centers 100 times a day.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 30, 2013)

uvafan said:


> Fixed that for you.
> 
> But yeah, I would hope Lin Chen would be able to challenge the record after practicing centers 100 times a day.



lol thanks


----------



## Hays (Jul 30, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> just wondering, did anyone get hays' record on video?



I got it. Will upload tonight.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jul 30, 2013)

yay


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jul 30, 2013)

I saw Kevin Hays get a 2:24 while practicing before the 7x7 finals, so I think the single can easily be destroyed within the next few months, both by Hays and Lin


----------



## hubingjushi (Jul 31, 2013)

uvafan said:


> Fixed that for you.
> 
> But yeah, I would hope Lin Chen would be able to challenge the record after practicing centers 100 times a day.



Hey,how do you know that he really practise center so many times everyday? Haha~~


----------



## uvafan (Jul 31, 2013)

hubingjushi said:


> Hey,how do you know that he practise center so many times everyday? Haha~~



You said that was his reaction to Kevin Hays's 2:31 video.


----------



## hubingjushi (Aug 3, 2013)

OH NO！ He got 2:49 2:55 3:17 in the first round......what a pity


----------



## Faz (Aug 3, 2013)

hubingjushi said:


> OH NO！ He got 2:49 2:55 3:17 in the first round......what a pity



Ah bad luck. Keep us updated! 7x7 competition this year will be awesome.


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 3, 2013)

hubingjushi said:


> OH NO！ He got 2:49 2:55 3:17 in the first round......what a pity



Kevin has a competition tomorrow... maybe 7x7 will get added last minute.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 3, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> just wondering, did anyone get hays' record on video?


I dunno, everybody in the competition was watching him, do you think nobody Recorded? xD probably 30 different pieces of footage (including mine hehe).

EDIT: lol sorry, this was 3 days ago xD


----------



## Lin Chen (Aug 3, 2013)

hubingjushi said:


> OH NO！ He got 2:49 2:55 3:17 in the first round......what a pity



Iam busy with my studying, so.......


----------



## Lin Chen (Aug 3, 2013)

Hays said:


> I got it. Will upload tonight.



Hays , I need cost 80s in center, how about you? The VCUBE is Easy to pop up


----------



## hubingjushi (Aug 3, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> Ah bad luck. Keep us updated! 7x7 competition this year will be awesome.



Sorry, It was combined final....only one round....So sad for Chen lin....


----------



## avgdi (Aug 3, 2013)

Lin Chen said:


> Hays , I need cost 80s in center, how about you? The VCUBE is Easy to pop up



I watched the WR avg, and his centers were around 80s. Also, he uses the mini shenshou.


----------



## Speedcuber97 (Aug 3, 2013)

Lin Chen said:


> Hays , I need cost 80s in center, how about you? The VCUBE is Easy to pop up



Have you tried the Mini ShengShou 7x7?


----------



## Lin Chen (Aug 5, 2013)

yeah，but I its too small...


----------



## kcl (Aug 5, 2013)

Lin Chen said:


> yeah，but I its too small...



And regular SS is too big?


----------



## Lin Chen (Aug 5, 2013)

Of course！ So I have to use V-CUBE7 in competition


----------



## kcl (Aug 5, 2013)

Lin Chen said:


> Of course！ So I have to use V-CUBE7 in competition



Maybe if you put tiles on the mini it will feel slightly larger lol


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 5, 2013)

I have always found it funny how my Chinese name is the *exact* same as Chen Lin's.
It's even written the same way — 陳霖.


----------



## hubingjushi (Aug 5, 2013)

Yes said:


> I have always found it funny how my Chinese name is the *exact* same as Chen Lin's.
> It's even written the same way — 陳霖.



really??!!!!


----------



## Lin Chen (Aug 6, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Maybe if you put tiles on the mini it will feel slightly larger lol



Maybe. But I like CS-Sticker.


----------



## ncube (Aug 6, 2013)

He should try the mini ShengShou 7x7


----------



## Username (Aug 6, 2013)

Read page 3 of this thread


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 6, 2013)

ncube said:


> He should try the mini ShengShou 7x7



Ahem



Speedcuber97 said:


> Have you tried the Mini ShengShou 7x7?





Lin Chen said:


> yeah，but I its too small...


----------



## kcl (Aug 6, 2013)

Lin Chen said:


> Maybe. But I like CS-Sticker.



Yeah, me too lol..


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 6, 2013)

When Kevin got his mini Shengshou he dropped like 10 seconds or so.


----------

